
Security Vulnerability in Decentralized Ethereum Exchange - useflyer
https://medium.com/p/security-vulnerability-etherdelta-10556d6e72a
======
paxpelus
If some HN people are interested in etherdelta's integrity, I created recently
a chrome extension that checks etherdelta's main html & js files for changes
(using md5 hashes). You can check the github page
[https://github.com/paxpelus/etherdelta-
guard](https://github.com/paxpelus/etherdelta-guard)

------
useflyer
Author here. Would love the community's security skills to investigate and
diagnose the vulnerability in more depth. Can provide additional information
via PM.

